# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Отказ в обслуживании в DOCSIS диссекторе в Wireshark

## ALEX(XX)

*07 мая, 2010*

*Программа:* Wireshark версии 0.9.6  по 1.0.12, и 1.2.0 по 1.2.7 
*
Опасность:* *Средняя* 

*Описание:*  
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.
 Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в диссекторе DOCSIS (Data Over Cable  Service Interface Specifications). Удаленный пользователь может с  помощью специально сформированного DOCSIS трафика  аварийно завершить работу приложения. 
*
URL производителя:*  www.wireshark.org 
*
Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 1.0.13 или  1.2.8  с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

9/05/2010 02:00
В программе анализа сетевого трафика Wireshark устранена уязвимость. Ошибка была обнаружена в модуле декодирования данных протокола DOCSIS, специально сформированный пакет вызывал "отказ от обслуживания" (DoS) приложения. Уязвимы версии Wireshark от 0.9.6 до 1.0.12 включительно.

  Подробнее - http://www.wireshark.org/security/wnpa-sec-2010-03.html

----------

